# New shoes: Shimano MW80



## jaimeS (Nov 18, 2005)

Someone just posted about which shoes to choose and I just purchased these so I thought I'd write a quick review. I've only used them for 5 days and in that time the temps have ranged from 30 degrees in the mornings, to 45-50 during the afternoon...not yet rain tested. 

I'm torn about the size because I'm use to my shoes fitting snug and these are easily 1-1/2 sizes too big. I was told to size up to allow for thick socks. In the morning I can wear a pair of Defeet Blaze wool socks and either, another thinner pair of wool socks, or a thicker pair of wool socks and the shoes fit just right. At the end of my hour long morning commute my toes are just barley getting numb from the cold. This could be a result of wearing two pairs of thick socks and not having enough wiggle room though. I hate numb toes, but my next test will have to be wearing only one pair of socks in the morning because in the afternoon my feet are nice and warm with only one pair of wool socks with plenty of wiggle room for the toes. 

So far my feet have been very pleased.

A side note: When the insoles are removed the foot bed is completely sealed from inside the shoe. The plate that the cleat screws into is permanently secured between the foot bed and the tread of the shoe. It still slides fore and aft for adjustment, but I don't see anyway to replace it if need be. Probably not a big deal but worth noting.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I commute daily, and often ride in temps in the mid teens F. I just wear my usual road shoes (Shimano 151s) and neoprene booties. I wear wool knee socks beneath. I never have a problem with cold feet even if the temp is in the teens, and I've been riding for a couple of hours.

I'm not trying to insult or dis you, but where shoes like those pictured are concerned, I just don't get it.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

I agree that if all you do is hop on a road bike and go, neoprene booties over regular shoes with a good pair of socks is pretty much all you'll ever need.

Booties have their limitations. I ordered a pair of winter boots for use on the mountain bike. It's a tough fit trying to get booties with proper cutouts for the tread on mountain shoes. When walking in snow, the space between the shoe and bootie can pack with snow and ice. If you find a pair of booties that fit over the lugs on a mountain shoe, they're slippery to walk on in icy or snowy conditions.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You're right. I almost never walk in mine, and when I do, it's only a few steps.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Regular cycling shoes plus good wool socks plus neoprene booties are only good for me down to upper 30's. Below that I need to add chemical toe warmers.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm good with that combo into the low teens, depending on the length of the ride. If it's 1 1/2 hrs or less in the teens, I have no prob. What kind of booties do you have? I like Performance's best.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

Everyone is going to need a different amount of foot coverage...

That being said, my Northwave Celsius shoes were the best biking purchase I've made in a really long time. Suffering through cold feet twice per day for 2 winters wasn't worth the $190 the boots cost.


----------

